

Ex Machina: Where Turing Meets Bechdel Test - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/ex-machina-when-turing-meets-bechdel-test/

======
robotlaunch
Loved the film but we aren't going to see robots look or move like that any
time soon. Think? Maybe.

